#  Alternativmedizin >   Aspergillus >

## DerZonk

Hallo zusammen.  :Grin:  
Ich hab schon in einem anderem Teil des Forums mein Leid berichtet, hab jetzt aber dieses Sparte entdeckt und mir gedacht meine Frage die ich auch noch habe passt hier besonders gut rein. 
Ich bin seit längerer Zeit krank/kränklich, alles hat angefangen mit einem Keuchhusten, erzähl jetzt nicht die ganze Geschichte sondern mal nur meine jetzigen Symptome zur Übersicht: 
-Müdigkeit
-staubtrockener Mund den ganzen Tag (trotz viel Flüssigkeit)
-Kopfschmerzen
-subfebrile Temperaturen (ca.37°C-37,8°C)
-weißer, sehr zäher Schleim (bei Belastung/Sport vermehrt, muss diesen "hochwürgen" oder aus der Nase schnäuzen)
-Blut in der Nase (kein Nasenbluten)
-ständig krank, so wie jetzt im Moment :black_day_cut:  
So, ich war bei einem Heilpraktiker, hab bei ihm ein Blutbild machen lassen und es kam heraus dass ich irgendwie mit dem Aspergilluspilz infiziert bin. (Methode ist von der Schulmedizin nicht! anerkannt) 
Ist das deswegen jetzt völliger Humbug oder sollte ich trotzdem auch mal in die Richtung weiterbohren? :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Im Blutbild sah das Ganze so aus:  
Nachweis:  Aspergillus fumigatus-AK 
Test: IHAT
Befund: 1:320
Normwert: <1:80
Einheit: Titer 
Jemand ne Ahnung was es mit sowas auf sich hat :Huh?: ?
Danke im voraus und liebe Grüße, 
DerZonk  
Ps: kleine Nebeninfo, weiß nich ob das so wichtig ist, aber ich arbeite in einem Bioladen, komm/kam also dementsprechend oft mit Biomüll undso Zeugs in Berührung...  :Zunge raus:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Zonk, 
Bio bei den Lebensmitteln ist ja `ne feine Sache, aber auch ziémlich gefährlich. Die Müslicerialien (also die Frühstückskörner) üssen schon sehr speziell aufbewahrt werden, da sie sonst besonders schnell Schimmel ansetzen. Für den Laien ist die richtige Aufbewahrung schon ziemlich aufwändig. Fachkundiger Rat ist da gefordert. Tja, und wenn man das nicht richtig macht, hat man schnell irgendwelchen Schimmel am Hals, bzw. im Magen. Ziemlich ungesund sowas. 
Wie Tests ergeben haben, bereitet die richtige Lagerung von Getreide sogar den Bioläden hin und wieder Schwierigkeiten, so dass man sogar bereits schimmlige Körner vom Einkauf mitnach Hause bringt. Da nützt dann auch die eigene fachgerechte Lagerung nichts mehr. Und den Behälter kann man eigentlich dann nur noch wegwerfen. Den Schimmel kriegt man dann da kaum je wieder raus, ohne richtig Gift zu benutzen. Und aus einem giftigen Behälter mag man dann auch nicht mehr mit so richtig Appetit sein Essen holen. Naja, und auf anderen Nahrungsmitteln siedelt sich der Aspergillus auch gerne an. Man sieht es nicht mal. Wenn man es schon sehen kann, ist es meist zu spät, man hat schon "verpilztes" gegessen. Pilze können sich hartnäckig jedem Versuch der Vertreibung wiedersetzen und allzuviele Möglichkeiten kennt die Medizin nicht. Wenn nix mehr hilft, würd`ich auch mal `nen Heilpraktiker ausprobieren. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## DerZonk

Hi Katzopgraph, so sieht man sich wieder  :Zwinker:  
Ja das gewisse Dinge im Bioladen schnell schimmeln kenn ich, ich arbeite zwar nur nebenher zur Schule dort und das einmal die Woche, aber man muss öfters aussortieren, das ist halt so die "Krankheit" der Biosachen glaube ich...  :Zunge raus: 
Ich achte auch echt sehr penibel darauf, dass das was ich esse nicht verschimmelt oder vergammelt ist. Mit Pilzen ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen. 
Aber meine Frage ist jetzt halt, ob sich jemand speziell mit dem *Aspergillus/der Infektion* an sich auskennt? Passen meine Symptome mit dem Aspergillus zusammen?
Ob das eben Sinn macht auch in diese Richtung zu forschen oder doch lieber nach anderen, "wirklich bewiesenen" Dingen zu suchen? 
Finds halt sehr verwirrend dass Alternativ- und Schulmedizin sich teilweise so ausschließen...
Wie gesagt, den Wert aus meinem Blutbild mit dem Aspergillus hat keinen "normalen" Arzt interessiert. 
Grüße,
DerZonk

----------


## katzograph

Hi Zonk, 
so is das nu mal. Du wirst einen Arzt kaum mit den Erkenntnissen eines Heilpraktikers beeindrucken können. Da mußt Du schon selbstentscheiden, was Du ausprobieren möchtest und was nicht. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Mayare

Hallo DerZonk, 
bei einer Aspergillusbelastung solltest Du deinen Wohnbereich überprüfen.
Es kann aber auch detogenen Ursprungs sein.  Verborgene Schadstoffe: Wenn die eigene Wohnung krank macht | Gesundheit! | Bayerisches Fernsehen | BR 
Hier wird auf Seite 22 auf Schimmelpilze eingegangen.  Powered by Google Docs 
Gruß
Mayare

----------


## Jule77

Hallo DerZonk,
ob dieser Aspergillus-Bluttest beim Homöopathen Humbug war oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Mit deinen Symptomen solltest du nur schleunigst zum Arzt gehen (oder warst du da schon?), um abklären zu lassen, warum du dich so schlecht fühlst.  
Mit einer tatsächlichen Infektion durch Aspergillus ist auch nicht zu spaßen, siehe hier:  Schimmelpilze -  
Wenn ein Verdacht auf eine derartige Erkrankung vorliegt, übernimmt selbstverständlich die Krankenkasse die Kosten für notwendige Tests. 
LG
Jule  

> Ich bin seit längerer Zeit krank/kränklich, alles hat angefangen mit  einem Keuchhusten

 P.S. Auch als Erwachsener sollte/kann man sich alle 10 Jahre gegen Keuchhusten impfen lassen.

----------


## DerZonk

Hallo ihr 3, danke erstmal an euch fürs Schreiben  :Smiley:  
Zu Katzograph: Ja aber ist doch irgendwie schade, ich glaube es hätten alle mehr davon wenn sie ihre Gegenseite mehr akzeptieren würden, aber naja das isn anderes Thema.  :Zwinker:  
Werd am Montag nochmal zum HNO gehen, nochmal Rachen- & Nasenabstrich, und er schaut sich die MRT Bilder noch an.
Und dann als nächstes wohl wieder der Lungefacharzt. 
Zu Mayare: Das hab ich auch schon gefunden gehabt, hört man ja auch häufig dass sowas die Menschen krank macht, und natürlich gleich mal mein Zimmer durchforstet, aber hab echt keinen Schimmel gefunden. 
Zu Jule: ich war da schon, mehrmals und auch bei verschiedenen  :Zwinker:  Hausarzt, HP, HNO, Lungenfacharzt und LungenKH
Das Problem ist ja dass die von der Schulmedizin nicht in die Richtung forschen wollen, ob da wirklich irgendwo was mit dem Pilz ist oder nicht, die lachen da nur.
Gott sei dank bin ich privatversichert!  :Zunge raus:  deswegen bin ich wohl auch in den Genuss eines Kopf MRTs gekommen so ganz ohne weiteres...  
Lieben Gruß,
DerZonk

----------


## Mayare

Hallo DerZonk, 
Schimmelbefall ist nicht immer sichtbar, versteckter Schimmel kann z.B. unter Bodenbelägen oder im
Mauerwerk sein, ohne dass man es an den Tapeten sieht. 
Gruß
Mayare

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Zonk, 
leider ist es innerhalb der Schulmedizin tatsächlich so, dass Mykosen sich nicht im "Aufmerksamkeitsfeld" befinden. Ein Umstand, der auch von den Mykologen (leider erfolglos) kritisiert wird. 
Problematisch ist aber auch, dass die Pilzdiagnostik sich schon eher als schwierig bezeichnen läßt. Hierzu ein link, der das Thema, für mein Verständnis, gut aufarbeitet.  Selbsthilfegruppe fr Pilzerkrankungen und chronische Mdigkeit Berlin 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## cheesie

Als erstes entschuldige ich mich mal, dass ich so einen alten Beitrag nach oben geschoben habe, aber ich glaube, ich kann noch etwas nützliches dazu sagen.   

> Im Blutbild sah das Ganze so aus:  
> Nachweis:  Aspergillus fumigatus-AK 
> Test: IHAT
> Befund: 1:320
> Normwert: <1:80
> Einheit: Titer 
> Jemand ne Ahnung was es mit sowas auf sich hat?
> Danke im voraus und liebe Grüße,

 1. Aspergillusinfektionen (Aspergillosen) sind in den industrialisierten Ländern extrem selten, sie kommen eigentlich nur bei immunsuprimierten Patienten vor, z. B. HIV-Patienten oder Patienten nach Knochenmarkstransplantation.  
2. Wenn ich den Befund richtig interpretiere, werden Aspergillus-AK nachgewiesen, was aber normal ist, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es  - außer Neugeborenen - Menschen gibt, die noch keinen Kontakt mit Aspergillus hatten. 
3. Der erlaubte Wert ist kleiner als 1:80, der gemessene Wert ist 1:320, d. h. der erlaubte Wert ist 4 mal so groß wie der gemessene. 
Daraus schließe ich (wie wohl auch Ärzte, s. Zonks vollständigen Beitrag), dass keine nennenswerte Beeinträchtigung vorliegt.  
Zur sicheren Abklärung müsste die Lunge geröntgt werden, dort manifestieren sich Aspergillosen meines Wissens als erstes. 
Ich möchte noch kurz hinzufügen, dass ich kein Arzt bin, glaube aber trotzdem, dass ich mich mit Aspergillus - zumindest in der Theorie - ganz gut auskenne, da ich lange an Aspergillus geforscht habe.

----------


## Isis

Hallo Zonk, 
habe Deine Frage gelesen nachdem ich selbst betroffen bin. Würde gerne Kontakt zum Austausch aufnehmen u. wissen wie es Dir geht, bzw. ergangen ist.
LG Isis

----------

